# Nutmeg: A Legal High



## Gymshoes (May 15, 2007)

I ate a whole spice can of Nutmeg once.

I had to mix it in ice-cream it tasted so bad.

I was stoned for a looooog time. 

Got cotton-mouth, red eyes, the works.


----------



## BaconSquishy (May 15, 2007)

How many grams was that? I had heard that nutmeg can be lethal in amounts more than a few grams. Were there any undisirable side effects other than bad taste, cotton mouth and red eyes? What were the main effects?


----------



## Purple Hayze (May 15, 2007)

i just wouldnt do it it makes you sick as hell tastes like sh*t and alot of other "not so fun" things i'd just stick to bud and shrooms maybe some salvia if your feelin friskey haha.


----------



## Pseudonym (May 15, 2007)

Nostradamus used to take Nutmeg in order to make his premonitions. Apparently it takes you out for almost 2 days.


----------



## rsupload (May 15, 2007)

I think I would just drink a few beers...lol..


----------



## Gymshoes (May 16, 2007)

I ate in in the PM, didn't feel the effects untill I went to bed. The last thing I remember, like it was a dream, was I was on the nosecone of a rocket that had just been launched into outer space. I woke up stoned and was stoned all day. No ill effects other than lasting so long. It's an old prison method of getting stoned.

Those small spice cans are 28 grams. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Beaner (May 16, 2007)

jesus you took an ounce of nutmeg at once? i read somewhere 2-5 grams was the limit, i have never had the balls to try it, because of the waaay to long high.


----------



## FAT SPLIFF (May 16, 2007)

does nutmeg really work?
im about to try it since
i cant smoke bud =[


----------



## entropic (May 16, 2007)

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/03/23/toxicity.jpg


----------



## 420101 (May 16, 2007)

i've hearrd of this but was told you had to grow hydro to make it worth it guess he was wrong lol


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 16, 2007)

dude nutmeg wtf.
I like weed myself.

I did try the nutmeg thing when I was younger as I am sure alot of us did.
It gave me a headache and no high.
I was pissed.


----------



## FAT SPLIFF (May 16, 2007)

ok. the nutmeg is bullshit.


----------



## entropic (May 16, 2007)

It works, just the reward might not be worth the effort, here's some more info from Erowid (a great resource)


> *NUTMEG*
> 
> Family: Myristicaceae Genus: Myristica Species: fragrans *Usage:*
> 5-20 grams of ground nutmeg is ingested. Fresh ground is best. Can also be taken in a "space paste" concoction (see below). Space paste is difficult/expensive to make and tastes like shit; however, it may actually decrease the side effects.
> ...


You can find some trip reports on nutmeg here: Erowid Experience Vaults: Nutmeg Main Index


----------



## Cornelius (May 21, 2007)

lol back when I was 15 I smoked some nutmeg in a pipe... lol it only gave me a massive headhache I and puked a few hours later


----------



## Gymshoes (May 25, 2007)

Yer not supposed to smoke it, LOL!

See, this is just like I described it:


> *Effects:*
> Possible nausea during first hour; may cause vomiting or diarrhea in isolated cases. Takes anywhere from one to five hours for effects to set in. Then expect severe cottonmouth, flushing of skin, severely bloodshot eyes, dilated pupils. Personally I compare it to a very, very heavy hash buzz. "Intense sedation". Impaired speech and motor functions. Hallucinations uncommon in average (5-10 gm) doses. Generally followed by long, deep, almost coma-like sleep (expect 16 hours of sleep afterward) and feelings of lethargy after sleep.


It works, but 'ya gotta be really desperate to get stoned...LOL
I never got the vomiting or diarrhea, but I sure got the rest of the effects!


----------



## tokerater (Jun 3, 2007)

in 8th grade i heard about nutmeg. i took it everywhere, and i got cotton mouth and red eyes, but no high. i smoked it with cloves and ginger but nothing happened except my whole body felt like it was "a sleep" like when you sit on ur foot the wrong way


----------



## wildkeith (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it. I tried it a few years ago and got really sick. I ate about half a spice jar which is a lot. It takes about 4 or five hours to kick in. It's not a pleasant or mind opening trip, more like a poisoned toxic feeling. I felt sick for weeks so I went to the doctor. My liver enzymes were at dangerous levels and my urine showed signs of kidney damage. I have had high blood pressure since. Moral of the story: Stick to weed!


----------



## Mr_Dro (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 7, 2007)

FAT SPLIFF said:


> does nutmeg really work?
> im about to try it since
> i cant smoke bud =[


 I cant smoke either I just moved to a new area no bud yet


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 7, 2007)

entropic said:


> http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/03/23/toxicity.jpg


 cocaine just as lethal as alchohol  that is crazy


----------



## tokerater (Jun 7, 2007)

DXM is just as lethal.hmm a makes me reconsider


----------



## Gymshoes (Jun 7, 2007)

iT DIDN'T SHOW "JUST AS LETHAL AS ALCOHOL".

If you look closely, it's on the same line as the "less lethal" .


----------



## Omally (Jun 10, 2007)

entropic said:


> *Effects:*
> Possible nausea during first hour; may cause vomiting or diarrhea in isolated cases. Takes anywhere from one to five hours for effects to set in. Then expect severe cottonmouth, flushing of skin, severely bloodshot eyes, dilated pupils. Personally I compare it to a very, very heavy hash buzz. "Intense sedation". Impaired speech and motor functions. Hallucinations uncommon in average (5-10 gm) doses. Generally followed by long, deep, almost coma-like sleep (expect 16 hours of sleep afterward) and feelings of lethargy after sleep. May cause constipation, water retention. Safrole is carcinogenic and toxic to the liver.(a great resource)


sounds just like bars (alprazolam, (xanax))


----------



## Slickness420 (Jun 15, 2007)

If you were to eat the nutmeg, what kind? Would ground nutmeg work or is there some other kind?


----------



## midget (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL 
I love that LSD is less deadly than Nitrous that info rocks 

thanks


----------



## Gymshoes (Jun 20, 2007)

Slickness420 said:


> If you were to eat the nutmeg, what kind? Would ground nutmeg work or is there some other kind?


Dude, just avoid the Nutmeg. The high is not the least bit enjoyable.

Not only that, but the amount to get you high is toxic...it damages your liver.

Mk?


----------



## Funky Fresh (Jun 25, 2007)

ive done research on this before.....check out erowid.org and wikipedia.com

a lot of usefull info.....a teaspoon before bed will give you lucid dreaming


----------



## SmokedOut420 (Jul 1, 2007)

that does not work when i was in an rehab some kids ate that and did nothing to them...so dont try it cause your a fen


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

lol yeah who would wanna get the shits etc,go through all of that for a shit buzz that might take 5hrs to kick in an i think you add it to milk mixin the 2 get you the buzz i heard but i say stick to the lsd or mushes GO THE MUSHES


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jul 2, 2007)

nutmeg tastes like bum (No i dont know what that tastes like). I have tried nutmeg and i dont beleive the experience is worth the awful taste lol. It would be cool if there was an easy way to synthesize the active chemicals.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 2, 2007)

mystica, i've drank a gram of nutmeg dround into tea, well it didnt really disolve like i wante it to. the taste isnt that bad, i think mushrooms are worse, and the mind games are pretty fun. i have only done it once and i will stick to mushrooms but it was an allright experience for the most part.


----------



## phr33k (Jul 17, 2007)

First of all, fuck eating nutmeg, I have never heard of this till now. If it can do those damages to your liver and kidneys screw that. This is seriously one of the stupidest thing I've heard. I'd rather drink a beer a smoke kind bud. And if you can't smoke weed or whatever, don't fucking eat nutmeg, that stupid.


----------



## HighGuy420 (Aug 3, 2007)

don't touch the stuff, myristicin is extremely toxic to your liver. this is why you get such an intense high. 

trust me i used to down the stuff.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 3, 2007)

Unless you're an adventurous psychonaut, stay away from the nutmeg. I've never done it, and do not intend on trying it. Although it's a possibility that I might, for reasons already stated here, I will keep my distance for a very long time. 

The liver is unable to filter out most of the active alkaloids of nutmeg (which is toxic in relatively low doses). People taking MAOIs should stay the hell away from it, as I'm sure that it will probably kill you. Aside from the negative physical effects of nutmeg toxicity, I see no entheogenic benefit to it. It doesn't clarify your mind, it just seems to confuse it; it seems more like a mild deleriant to me, and I've had my fill of such substances (atropa alkaloids, dimenhydrinate, et cetera). 

I've swallowed datura before. And I keep my distance. That should tell you something. 

~Ethno


----------



## lonehippie (Oct 31, 2007)

Nutmeg Is Better If In Whole Seed Form. Then Use A Small Grader To Take Off As Much As U Want. All Oils Are In Nutmeg Bean. Lonehippie


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 31, 2007)

I ate about 3 tablespoons of nutmeg before, and it really didnt do anything. I felt kinda sick for about 2 days, but nothing 2 bad. After about 5 hours i felt a little bit weird and a little more tired, but i could hardly notice that. Bottom line just dont do nutmeg. Not to mention it tastes like shit. I was gonna try to eat about 5 tablespoons my 2nd time, but i couldnt even eat 1 tablespoon becuz i spit the rest of the shit out.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow. According to Erowid you can expect to sleep for 16 hours. That's too fucking much sleep.



AlternateEgo said:


> cocaine just as lethal as alchohol  that is crazy


I hate cocaine. I've never done it, but all the people I know that do it are trendy asswipes who admire celebrities.


----------



## namuma (May 31, 2011)

I tried to quit smoking newports and weed, temporarily cuz I am looking for a new job, so, I got bored and just wanted to smoke something, so i packed sage, poppy seeds and nutmeg into my bowl and
I got pretty high... I thought maybe it was psychological, but.... I don't think so. I think the sage is just a filler.. its really the poppy seeds and nutmeg. But, anyway... I'm feelin pretty good right now


----------



## bluedream64 (May 31, 2011)

you sir a dirty mother fucker........


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 31, 2011)

entropic said:


> It works, just the reward might not be worth the effort, here's some more info from Erowid (a great resource)
> 
> 
> You can find some trip reports on nutmeg here: Erowid Experience Vaults: Nutmeg Main Index


Great post!

One thing about ethno-botanicals is the fact that many of them have been unexplored by Western Civilization. Most things that are foreign to our bodies we try to reject by the most common objection as the gag reflux, inducing vomiting of course! It all depends on the individual whether they can tolerate the taste and the digestive process following after wards. 

As they say: *LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION*


----------

